# Cypripedium Debile



## Dido (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi 

its early in the year but They have started gues they was to warm, as the other plant who rested with them is far grown too. 
Bought this ones over an import out of Japan 2 years ago, and surprised me this year with this flwoers 

















Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 15, 2013)

Really really nice, what are you growing it in out of curiosity?


----------



## Dido (Apr 15, 2013)

one sits in inorganic mix with seramis/Kanuma and a little organic 

the otehr in pumice/ Kanuma with sphagnum added on top.


----------



## eggshells (Apr 15, 2013)

Beautiful miniature cyp.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 15, 2013)

Cute and tiny. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 15, 2013)

very interesting. is it a species, and from japan or just the vendor was from japan?


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 15, 2013)

That's tiny -- Maybe even smaller than Mexipedium xerophyticum.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Apr 15, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## Dido (Apr 16, 2013)

cnycharles said:


> very interesting. is it a species, and from japan or just the vendor was from japan?



They grow in Japann and China so much I know and it is a species


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 18, 2013)

Very nice looking plants, especially for their second year of growth. This is a tough species to keep for very long.


----------



## Dido (Apr 18, 2013)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Very nice looking plants, especially for their second year of growth. This is a tough species to keep for very long.



I have them for this time, I thin they were very much older when I got it. 
And it is the first bloom. 
I keept them not frozen slight over 0C like formosanum, but maybe this is the problem why they are so early.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 18, 2013)

Nice, I need a mixture for some Cyps I want to pot out this weekend.


----------



## Dido (Apr 18, 2013)

The best ting is for the most to use mainly perlite in pot, and add some natural stuff, or clay perls. 
I have a mix of seramis and perlite with little organic for the most. 
Some I have in seramis and calcium granulate and oters I use higher organic but only a few. 

I dont use more then 10% of organic in pots anymore. 

Expetion is Acaule but this is a hard topic, dont find a way which fit 100% for me at least. 

Formosanum for example is very tolerant at least if it is light...


----------



## NYEric (Apr 18, 2013)

I have the perlite and will be looking for other stuff this weekend. Thanks.


----------



## Dido (Apr 18, 2013)

Akadama seems to be good, but is destroid after the first winter, so dont use to much, but a part seem to be benefitial, at least I feel that in my seedlings.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 18, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Nice, I need a mixture for some Cyps I want to pot out this weekend.



I have most of a bag of the asian cyp potting mix that robert's flower supply has, i'll try to grab it before I head out tomorrow. I got it for my ram's head but it died before I got to potting it up


----------



## Susie11 (Apr 19, 2013)

Wow, a tiny little one. Cute!


----------

